
Moving to https - janvdberg
https://www.tedunangst.com/flak/post/moving-to-https
======
CarolineW
Somewhat amusing then that I get this message:

    
    
        Your connection is not secure
    
        The owner of www.tedunangst.com has
        configured their web site improperly.
        To protect your information from being
        stolen, Firefox has not connected to
        this web site.

